# Abschicken von Formular mit <a> link?



## spania (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich brauche jemanden der mir hilft. Danke im vorraus!

Kann ich den Inhalt eines Formulars mit einem normalen Link abschicken genauso wie mit einem submit Button?

Beispiel:
In dem Beispiel soll z.B nach abschicken des Formulars (klick auf "weiter" oder "Dieser Link...") der Inhalt von itext zur verfügung stehen.


<form name="formular" action="index.html" method="POST">
<textarea name="itext"></textarea>
<input type="submit" name="weiter">
</form>

<a href="index.php">Dieser Link soll das Formular abschicken</a>


----------



## xxenon (10. Januar 2005)

Das geht mit JavaScript:


```
<a href="index.php" onclick="document.formular.submit();">Dieser Link soll das Formular abschicken</a>
```



Ich möchte allerdings davon abraten die Navigation von JavaScript abhängig zu machen. Du solltest jedenfalls zusätzlich einen Submitbutton einbaun.


MfG. xxenon


----------



## GreenThunder (3. Februar 2005)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte allerdings davon abraten die Navigation von JavaScript abhängig zu machen. Du solltest jedenfalls zusätzlich einen Submitbutton einbaun.



Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber warum?


----------



## hpvw (3. Februar 2005)

GreenThunder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber warum?


Weil es genug User gibt, die JavaScript abschalten. Damit gibt es dann halt eine Menge User, die die Seite nicht benutzen können.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre allerdings folgende:
Du baust auf der Seite sowohl einen Link, als auch einen Button ein.
Den Link formatierst Du mit CSS und der Eigenschaft display:none.
Dann hast Du ein JavaScript beim laden der Seite, welches die Eigenschaften umkehrt, also dem Button die Eigenschaft display:none zuweißt und dem Link die Eigenschaft display:inline.
Dies führt der Browser nur aus, wenn JavaScript aktiviert ist, womit im Endeffekt natürlich auch der Link zum Formular absenden funktioniert.

Eine andere Alternative wäre natürlich, den Button mit CSS so zu formatieren, dass er wie ein Link aussieht.


----------



## GreenThunder (3. Februar 2005)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------

